# 14 week old puppy's ears



## Unbridled Brunette (Mar 25, 2004)

Liebchen will be 14 weeks old on February 4, and her ears aren't up. I know it's still early, but I was wondering if you guys might tell me what my odds are of them coming up without intervention. My other shepherd had to be taped, but that was almost ten years ago and I don't remember too much about the process.

These pics were all taken this afternoon. They aren't the greatest, but she doesn't sit still a lot. 

Thanks in advance for all comments.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

They are coming up. One is crossed over.  Riley's ears didn't come all the way up until he was about 5 months old. I was told his would take a while to come up because they were heavy. They were very thick sturdy ears. 

Usually by 6 months or when they are done teething they will be up.


----------



## Unbridled Brunette (Mar 25, 2004)

trcy said:


> They are coming up. One is crossed over.  Riley's ears didn't come all the way up until he was about 5 months old. I was told his would take a while to come up because they were heavy. They were very thick sturdy ears.
> 
> Usually by 6 months or when they are done teething they will be up.



Thanks for responding! I guess I'm most concerned about the right ear, because it stood halfway up since we got her (the pic below was taken at 10 weeks old).










Then, one morning last week, she came out of her crate and it was flopped down like a Labrador's. It's a little better now, but still nowhere near where it was. I'm paranoid she laid on it wrong and damaged it. 

The left ear can stand a little bit, albeit very crookedly! I have high hopes for it.


----------



## danieldust (Feb 28, 2014)

Please don't tape the ears!! It takes a long time until the muscles that keep the ears get activated by the body. Taping will just take the strength away from the muscles and the ears will never come up!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Taping ears are supposed to keep the ears erect, this way, the cartilage will grow into the erect ears, keeping them erect. Sometimes the ears will go up naturally, sometimes they need help. I would recommend taping if his ears don't come up after four months. I know plenty of GSD owners who taped their dogs' ears, and they went up just fine.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

His ears will go up and down and sideways and backwards until he is done teething - 5 or 6 months. They'll be fine!


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel your pain. I am going through the same concern. Both of my gsd ears were up and out of nowhere one is totally floppy. Please keep us posted


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chew bones...lots of them to help strengthen the muscles. Call your breeder and see if any other puppy owner is having issues. If they haven't stood at all by this age, I would discuss taping with the breeder.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are a thread with great pictures of puppy ears. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, waiting to see what my 4 month old baby's ears will do. They were standing good than one day her right ear just flopped right back over on us. Our almost 2 year old male has soft ears though and I love them so either way it doesn't matter where her ears go.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is Mya at 13 or so weeks. Her ears hardly ever come down. They do do the 'Yoda' thing when she is resting.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Fezzik von barry said:


> I feel your pain. I am going through the same concern. Both of my gsd ears were up and out of nowhere one is totally floppy. Please keep us posted


If it makes you feel any better, One of my puppies had ears up from eight weeks to twelve weeks and then fell back down for two weeks. Then they went back up and stayed up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

Mocha said:


> If it makes you feel any better, One of my puppies had ears up from eight weeks to twelve weeks and then fell back down for two weeks. Then they went back up and stayed up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They flipped again and now BOTH are down. I'm trying not to stress anymore. I can't believe how back and forth (or should I say up and down) they have been


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

It's frustrating no doubt! Esp if you are showing doing a sport or plan on breeding 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

